
Make Money: Don’t Raise Money - imartin2k
https://medium.com/@garyvee/make-money-dont-raise-money-24a92dde76c5
======
valuearb
It .. depends. But I agree that most startups could benefit from a stronger
emphasis on creating and growing cash-flow. The better you do at it the better
your valuations will be if you do raise money. And if you can do so well that
you don't ever need to raise money, all the better.

I'm working on my latest idea and what's most attractive about it to me is not
that it can grow into a very large and very valuable world-wide business, even
though it has that potential. But that I can bootstrap it myself into a small
business with significant cash flow, and possibly grow it without ever taking
funding. That's really attractive.

~~~
saimiam
Any details you can share? I'd love to hear how you discovered your niche and
whether you have product-mkt fit.

~~~
valuearb
i'll be posting something here soon.

------
orionblastar
I've worked for both private and public companies. Public companies try to
raise money by selling stock, and private companies have partners who want to
find new ways to raise money.

For example I worked at a private company in 2002, I was hired because every
employee they had failed to make the project faster and more stable. I did
more in a few months than any of them did. Reports that ran in 15 minutes now
ran in 15 seconds. The program no longer crashed servers and workstations. I
converted the database from Excel and Access to SQL Server and used a backup
Access database on the hard drive in the the main database was down and can
sych when it is back up.

The company was bleeding money before they hired me, and earned 3.5 million
after my changes. But I was fired after I made all my changes, I got
Zuckerberged or whatever they call it when they use you to get to the next
level and then fire you so you don't get rewards, etc.

